# Unreasonable fear of getting my flu shot this year



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2019)

I usually get my flue shot about this time every year.  Never had an issue. This year, though, is the first year I am eligible to get the senior flue shot.  And I am totally afraid.

Last year, Rick got the senior shot for the first time.  A few weeks later he was sick...and we know the rest.  We were assured repeatedly that it was not a reaction to the flu shot.  Yes, he had a virus, but it was not because of the shot.  Then he developed the respratory issues, and I lost him in April.

Now, I am totally hesitating to go get the flu shot.  All I can think about is Rick.

I need to think rationally and go get the damn shot.  How do I convince myself I will not get sick from the shot.  Before we go on, I go to my therapist next week, and yes I will discuss this with her.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 30, 2019)

Got mine yesterday. You choose as you want not what others want.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2019)

We cannot get the flu from the shot.

@Marie5656 , in your case I have to sympathize with your feelings. You know the shot is harmless but in the face of such a huge and tragic event, fear takes over and logic flies out the window!

No doubt I'd be just as scared but hope I could control it eventually. But yes, it is your choice.


----------



## Duster (Oct 30, 2019)

Some Doctors agree the flu shot isn't effective: https://www.naturalnews.com/2019-10-01-big-pharma-gets-seasonal-flu-shot-strains-wrong-again.html


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2019)

I know that I shouldn't worry. I may just pass this year. I do not know


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2019)

Take the flu shot, or you can be a danger to others, especially any babies you encounter who are too young to be vaccinated.  Take the regular shot like you always did.  You don't have to take the senior shot, it's a suggestion, not a requirement.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

I was going to ask, if you would feel better about taking the regular one, then that is okay to do, imo, especially for this year when you are not much older, and while that upsetting feeling is with you.

I am so sorry for all of the grief and difficulties.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2019)

If you usually get them Marie, then I would continue to do so.  Pepper and Kaila had a good suggestion in just requesting the regular flu shot, that seems to be a very reasonable alternative.  I don't take them, and the last time I had the flu was decades ago, when I was taking the shots.  Also, doctors won't say the shot is responsible for any patient's virus or sickness, even if it could be positively proved, they'd be reluctant to admit such a thing.

At most right now I would agree to a Pneumonia shot before I took a flu shot.  Sometime in the future I may have a change of heart for some reason and start with flu shots again, but not now.

I don't blame you for feeling uncertain like you do...hugs.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 30, 2019)

Any of these vaccines can cause symptoms/side effects, but they are about the Only way to protect yourself from the hacking and coughing of others that we are exposed to when out in public.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2019)

*@SeaBreeze thanks. You make valid points.  I got my first pneumonia shot at end of August.  So that is out of the way.  I need to mull it over for a few more days.  *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2019)

I get the high dose flu shot without any issues.

If you are more comfortable with the regular flu shot there is nothing to prevent you from continuing with that one.

Good luck!


----------



## Mike (Oct 30, 2019)

I had no idea that there were different shots
for seniors and others.

As far as I am aware ther is only one here in the UK.

I can understand your reluctance Marie, we are all
probably the same and would hesitate in the same
situation.

Mike.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2019)

For many years, there was only the one flu shot vaccine for adults, here in the USA, too.
And it is still considered better than none, for seniors.

It is in the more recent several years, they developed 2  additional option choices for seniors, that aim to get the immune system to respond more strongly and work better.  One has an adjuvant in with the regular dose, and the other is the "high dose" 4X strength of the adult one, without any other addition.  (A person just gets one type per season, of the adult, or high does or with adjuvant)

Personally, the years I didn't have one, I avoided crowds and group gatherings, and stayed home.

If one is going to a group event with family and friends, and shopping, etc, for Holidays,
then those are the places that many come down with flu, afterwards.  If you want one and plan to have it to be effective then, it is best to have the vaccine 2 weeks before a holiday, if that is what you want to do.

Then again, if i would need to go to a medical appointment, wait rooms, or unexpected hospital, then those places, i would be glad I'd had the flu vaccine well ahead of time.

If i didnt have the flu shot, i would consider the pneumonia shot, which might help protect me, if i got the flu, from that complication of getting the pneumonia in addition.

BTW, pneumoni is around all year round, as opposed to the flu viruses,  and a pneumonia shot is available any time of year, too.

So Marie, i think it is good that you had that, whether or not you decide to have the flu one.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 30, 2019)

Marie, if I were you I would grit my teeth and go ahead and get it. I got the senior one a couple of weeks ago and no problems except a sore arm for a day or so.  

IMHO there is much more risk associated with not getting the shot than getting one.  The virus used for the vaccine is killed virus and can't infect you, it just alerts your system to build up antibodies.

I asked the pharmacist where I got my shot whether the seniors' shot was much different than the regular one, and he said no, but that it was a higher dose since many times senior have a harder time with their immune system.  I opted to get the senior one anyway, just because after having influenza years ago, I NEVER want to get that sick again and I'll take any help I can get to see that doesn't happen.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2019)

OK, I think I am talked into it, my friends. I will go tomorrow.   But I think I will still want to talk over my feelings with my therapist next week.  I am not liking the feeling of fear I had about the shot


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I usually get my flue shot about this time every year.  Never had an issue. This year, though, is the first year I am eligible to get the senior flue shot.  And I am totally afraid.
> Last year, Rick got the senior shot for the first time.  A few weeks later he was sick...and we know the rest.  We were assured repeatedly that it was not a reaction to the flu shot.  Yes, he had a virus, but it was not because of the shot.  Then he developed the respratory issues, and I lost him in April.
> Now, I am totally hesitating to go get the flu shot.  All I can think about is Rick.
> I need to think rationally and go get the damn shot.  How do I convince myself I will not get sick from the shot.  Before we go on, I go to my therapist next week, and yes I will discuss this with her.


I posted previously about a similar topic:

"Not to discourage anyone from getting a flu shot - confidence is half the battle, but.....
 The flu shot is heavily marketed to people with "pre-existing conditions."  A good friend of mine who is 62 & has a pre-existing condition just got out of the hospital with a high fever & breathing troubles.  Since he had a hernia surgery 3 weeks ago, his doctor suspected a possible infection.  And, since he had a lung infection 2 years ago, they suspected it was a re-occurrence.  After those were ruled out, they verified that it was a reaction to the flu shot.
 Well, perhaps not everyone with a "pre-existing condition" should get a flu shot.
 And, no....I'm not against all vaccines.  I simply note the fact that many people who get a flu shot still get the flu, so I don't have confidence in it. I've never had one & the one time I got the flu was 37 years ago, so I'm not interested.  But to each his own."

I have an update.  After my friend was sent home, he again developed breathing trouble & chest pain.  He's back in the hospital.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2019)

@win231 I did read your post in the other thread.  I do not have any pre-existing conditions. My husband did, though.  But his docs said his shot did not contribute.   Thanks for the info though.  I think I will still go for it.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 30, 2019)

I don't take them anymore and have had less flu than when I did take them.  I have several autoimmune disorders and when I got the shot, I would always get a severe case in the spring.  Since I stopped taking them appx 15 years ago, I've had it twice.   

And it's looking like the wrong strain may have been chosen again this year, so if you don't want to take it, you're likely not missing out on much. In the last 5 years, it has been the wrong strain several times.  I work as a consultant at two nursing homes and have seen residents and staff who got the flu shot get sick.   I practice vigilant hygiene and take elderberry extract during an outbreak.  Haven't gotten the flu since I've been consulting at those homes though the residents and other staff have.

https://www.statnews.com/2019/09/30...sFRkzcFEZ5PLFS2GwrcPItSkmSj-yIl79pTIebiB7VW60


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 30, 2019)

I can certainly understand your reluctance, given your dear husband’s bad experience. All I can say is, I’ve gotten whatever was the “regular” flu shot every fall starting in 1982 & never had a bad reaction, or even got a bad winter cold. And since the regular shot worked fine for me, I didn’t see any need to get the super shot, even if it were free, which it isnt on my Ins. So, why not just do what you’ve done before, if it worked for you in the past. Sending warm thoughts & good vibes.


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> @win231 I did read your post in the other thread.  I do not have any pre-existing conditions. My husband did, though.  But his docs said his shot did not contribute.   Thanks for the info though.  I think I will still go for it.


I frequently hear, "Ask you doctor if you should get a flu shot," or "Talk to your doctor about the flu shot."
I've heard very few doctors advise against it.  That would be like an admission that some things doctors do can cause harm; not something they would want people to think.
What I do find interesting (and a bit amusing) is the hard sell that gets more desperate each year.  In previous years, it was the "Guilt Sell:  "If you don't get a flu shot you're making other people sick."  (Why wouldn't other people be protected by their flu shot?)
Then, there is the "Good Samaritan" sell:  "Get a shot; Give a shot."  If you get a flu shot, you will provide poor people in third-world countries with a life-saving vaccine."
Then, the other "Shorter Illness" sell:  "Even if you do get the flu in spite of your flu shot, your illness won't last as long."  Well....strange....that hasn't happened to people I know.


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> I don't take them anymore and have had less flu than when I did take them.  I have several autoimmune disorders and when I got the shot, I would always get a severe case in the spring.  Since I stopped taking them appx 15 years ago, I've had it twice.
> 
> And it's looking like the wrong strain may have been chosen again this year, so if you don't want to take it, you're likely not missing out on much. In the last 5 years, it has been the wrong strain several times.  I work as a consultant at two nursing homes and have seen residents and staff who got the flu shot get sick.   I practice vigilant hygiene and take elderberry extract during an outbreak.  Haven't gotten the flu since I've been consulting at those homes though the residents and other staff have.
> 
> https://www.statnews.com/2019/09/30...sFRkzcFEZ5PLFS2GwrcPItSkmSj-yIl79pTIebiB7VW60


I hear that "Wrong Strain" thing every year.  It's frequently used as an explanation when people ask a medical professional why so many people got the flu despite their flu shot.  I think they need to come up with something more creative; that one is getting old.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 30, 2019)

I've never taken it and doubt I ever will.  I believe that the more you coddle your body, the less it can help itself by becoming lazy and immune to drugs.  To each their own, though, not preaching here, just stating my opinion. 

@Marie5656 - If you have always taken the shot then it's safer for you to keep taking it, your body is already accustomed to the extra boost to your immune system.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 31, 2019)

win231 said:


> I frequently hear, "Ask you doctor if you should get a flu shot," or "Talk to your doctor about the flu shot."


I would really like to find out what percentage of doctors take the flu shot, it would be very interesting to find out.  Do you think they would be truthful in a survey?


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 31, 2019)

My doctor insists on it. But my arm was sore for months after I got a shot one year so I refused. I now get it as a nasal spray.
It's important to wash your hands often.
That's how we transfer virus by touching our face.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 31, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I usually get my flue shot about this time every year.  Never had an issue. This year, though, is the first year I am eligible to get the senior flue shot.  And I am totally afraid.
> Last year, Rick got the senior shot for the first time.  A few weeks later he was sick...and we know the rest.  We were assured repeatedly that it was not a reaction to the flu shot.  Yes, he had a virus, but it was not because of the shot.  Then he developed the respratory issues, and I lost him in April.
> Now, I am totally hesitating to go get the flu shot.  All I can think about is Rick.
> I need to think rationally and go get the damn shot.  How do I convince myself I will not get sick from the shot.  Before we go on, I go to my therapist next week, and yes I will discuss this with her.


I can appreciate your concern. How do you convince yourself? Go when you get the confidence. It will come to you.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 31, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> My doctor insists on it. But my arm was sore for months after I got a shot one year so I refused. I now get it as a nasal spray.
> It's important to wash your hands often.
> That's how we transfer virus by touching our face.


When you think about it, most of the orifices in our body are in the head, and only two in the groin area for men and three for women.  Our hands are everywhere picking up germs and every time we touch our head with them we run the risk of infection.  Hand washing is good, but when you turn on the faucet you do it with dirty fingers and after you wash your hands you again touch that dirty faucet.  If survival depended on washing hands, we would not be here since the cave man probably never washed his hands.  It's a good habit, but does not necessarily guarantee our safety.  

Just curious, since you get your flu med with a nasal spray, aren't you afraid it will eventually ruin the lining of your nose?  Have you noticed a change in your smelling ability?


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 31, 2019)

PVC said:


> I would really like to find out what percentage of doctors take the flu shot, it would be very interesting to find out.  Do you think they would be truthful in a survey?



I work with some that do not.  They're the type that don't swallow everything pharmaceutical companies dish out.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 31, 2019)

PVC said:


> Our hands are everywhere picking up germs and every time we touch our head with them we run the risk of infection.  Hand washing is good, but when you turn on the faucet you do it with dirty fingers and after you wash your hands you again touch that dirty faucet.



Not if you wash your hands properly.  Turn the faucet off with a paper towel if they're available in a restroom, if not carry tissues for that purpose.  Also use one to open the bathroom door when leaving.   I do this, have autoimmune disorders, work in an environment where infections cluster (nursing homes, dementia units) and do not get sick.   I get no immunizations except the tetanus vaccine every ten years.

Related to discussion earlier in the thread:  Just got off the phone with my mom.  My brother's gf is a physician's assistant who got the flu shot long enough ago that she should've had immunity by now. She was supposed to visit this weekend but isn't now ...because she's got the flu.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 31, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Not if you wash your hands properly.  *Turn the faucet off with a paper towel if they're available in a restroom*, if not carry tissues for that purpose. * Also use one to open the bathroom door when leaving.*   I do this, have autoimmune disorders, work in an environment where infections cluster (nursing homes, dementia units) and do not get sick.
> 
> Related to discussion earlier in the thread:  Just got off the phone with my mom.  My brother's gf is a physician's assistant who got the flu shot long enough ago that she should've had immunity by now. She was supposed to visit this weekend but isn't now ...because she's got the flu.



LOL, common sense, thanks for the hand slap.   I'll have to remember that, also need to start using the disinfectant wipes on the store cart handle, no need to take chances at my age.

I wonder what excuse the gf is giving why she got the flu anyway?


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 31, 2019)

PVC said:


> LOL, common sense, thanks for the hand slap.   I'll have to remember that, also need to start using the disinfectant wipes on the store cart handle, no need to take chances at my age.
> 
> I wonder what excuse the gf is giving why she got the flu anyway?



Didn't mean it as a hand slap, lol!   All that's drilled into our heads in health care.   Another thing is, you'll never find twist faucet knobs in health care, but the lever type that can easily be pushed off with an elbow.   If I could redesign every bathroom in the world, they'd have lever faucet controls and exit doors that push outward! 

As for the gf, she's sensible and knows that many years the flu shot is a losing bet.   She spends her days in exam rooms with sneeze germs on every surface.  I'm mostly using charts in the nursing station, though I'm still vigilant because I don't know that not everyone who handles the charts has practiced good hygiene.


----------



## win231 (Oct 31, 2019)

PVC said:


> I would really like to find out what percentage of doctors take the flu shot, it would be very interesting to find out.  Do you think they would be truthful in a survey?


No, they wouldn't.  But I do know two RN's & one PA (Physician's Asst) who refuse to get flu shots.  I asked the PA why.  She said, "I know too much."


----------



## win231 (Oct 31, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> My doctor insists on it. But my arm was sore for months after I got a shot one year so I refused. I now get it as a nasal spray.
> It's important to wash your hands often.
> That's how we transfer virus by touching our face.


We can't expect a doctor to suggest we don't get a flu shot.  That would be like a business saying, "We suggest you don't use our product."


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 31, 2019)

win231 said:


> We can't expect a doctor to suggest we don't get a flu shot.  That would be like a business saying, "We suggest you don't use our product."



My internist's staff asks patients if they want vaccines, but doesn't push them.   He's brilliant--med school at University of Virginia, former Air Force physician/officer--and  has sense enough to realize, and the integrity to admit that vaccine safety research is woefully inadequate.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 31, 2019)

win231 said:


> We can't expect a doctor to suggest we don't get a flu shot.  That would be like a business saying, "We suggest you don't use our product."


True but you can refuse.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2019)

win231 said:


> We can't expect a doctor to suggest we don't get a flu shot.  That would be like a business saying, "We suggest you don't use our product."



My doctor asks if I would care to get the flu shot..  when I say 'absolutely not',   he doesn't say another word about it.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

The nasal spray is, I think, a live vaccine, so with my own health problems, that is one I would not get.

Also, I want to add that no vaccine could protect a person against all chance of something. 
 They aren't ever 100% effective, nor do any of them cover all the countless forms of flu's, viruses, infections/ or all forms of pneumonia, nor would they rule out anything possible for the immune system of an individual, from struggling.

It does make it a confusing individual decision for each person to make, imo.

I hope your friend improves, win123.


----------



## win231 (Oct 31, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> My doctor asks if I would care to get the flu shot..  when I say 'absolutely not',   he doesn't say another word about it.


So did mine & he also knew better than to give me the usual "You have diabetes, so you should get it."
My doctor also now asks three other questions:  "Have you had a colonoscopy, pneumonia shot & shingles shot?"  I want to stay on friendly terms, so I just say, "No."  So far, no hard selling.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

I can surely understand other people's decisions, and I support those.  

For myself, as part of my own decision for me,  I make a distinction between the live vaccines and the not-live ones.  

The flu and pneumonia ones are not live.  The immune system may react, but it is not being given the live one to contend with.  
The shingles shot, that was around for many years, is live, so I did not get it.

Now there is a shingles vaccine that is not live, and I will consider that.  I know shingles is very common, and I have known people who suffered greatly from having the shingles, and for myself, with poor immune system, which gets worse when aging in addition, I might opt for the newer vaccine for it, at some future point.  

But yes, I will decide for myself.  I will not go by what a doctor or another person tells me, though I will listen to info and views, to consider, when making my own decisions.


----------



## oldman (Oct 31, 2019)

I received my “high dose” a week ago this past Monday, 10/21. The next morning after I stepped out of bed, I immediately felt like I was freezing. I checked my temperature and it was 100.2. My joints also ached. This lasted for about three hours and left just as quick as it arrived.

Your fear is real to you. I can tell you sincerely that if it were me, I would risk the possible reaction instead of perhaps getting a nasty dose of the flu. The flu is known to take its toll each year on seniors.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 31, 2019)

My unreasonable fear would be NOT getting a flu shot! You've already been reassured that Rick's illness had nothing to do with the flu shot, and you need to pay attention to that. As Nike says, Just Do It.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2019)

I got both the senior flu shot and the stronger pneumonia shot today at my pharmacy.

I cannot risk getting that sick. I live alone and have a dog that must be walked.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 2, 2019)

I went the other day to get my shot. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

I too, for myself, am more afraid of those illnesses, than I am of the not-live vaccines.

If it has any possibility of lowering my chances at all, of the possible additional illness,  then it is worth it for me.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2019)

win231 said:


> I posted previously about a similar topic:
> 
> "Not to discourage anyone from getting a flu shot - confidence is half the battle, but.....
> The flu shot is heavily marketed to people with "pre-existing conditions."  A good friend of mine who is 62 & has a pre-existing condition just got out of the hospital with a high fever & breathing troubles.  Since he had a hernia surgery 3 weeks ago, his doctor suspected a possible infection.  And, since he had a lung infection 2 years ago, they suspected it was a re-occurrence.  After those were ruled out, they verified that it was a reaction to the flu shot.
> ...



Another update:  He was sent home today.  His doctor said "likely pneumonia."  Well, people usually get pneumonia when they're already sick with something else.  Besides the flu shot, he also had a pneumonia shot a week ago.


----------



## 911 (Nov 3, 2019)

I was told that getting the flu shot and the pneumonia shot does not guarantee that you won’t get these diseases, but if you do, they may not be as severe, which works for me. I had both.


----------



## 911 (Nov 3, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I can surely understand other people's decisions, and I support those.
> 
> For myself, as part of my own decision for me,  I make a distinction between the live vaccines and the not-live ones.
> 
> ...


Something that I often wondered about is; if a person gets the Shingles, can they get it again? Also, if you had the Shingles, say 35 years ago, are you still a candidate for the vaccine? I had the first Shingles vaccine, but am debating on getting the newest version.

Something that’s almost ridiculous is when I was in elementary school, I had 3 doses of the polio vaccine, plus the booster, then when the oral vaccine came out and I was in high school, I had 3 more doses of the oral, then when I went into the Marines, I was asked if I wanted the polio vaccine. I jokingly asked, which version do you have, the live or the dead stuff? The officer watching over the dosing was a female Captain. She said, “Hey, smart ass, you’ll get what we give you.” I didn’t know what to do, so I just took another injection of the vaccine.


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2019)

911 said:


> Something that I often wondered about is; if a person gets the Shingles, can they get it again? Also, if you had the Shingles, say 35 years ago, are you still a candidate for the vaccine? I had the first Shingles vaccine, but am debating on getting the newest version.
> 
> Something that’s almost ridiculous is when I was in elementary school, I had 3 doses of the polio vaccine, plus the booster, then when the oral vaccine came out and I was in high school, I had 3 more doses of the oral, then when I went into the Marines, I was asked if I wanted the polio vaccine. I jokingly asked, which version do you have, the live or the dead stuff? The officer watching over the dosing was a female Captain. She said, “Hey, smart ass, you’ll get what we give you.” I didn’t know what to do, so I just took another injection of the vaccine.


I think the Shingles virus stays in your system forever & it's possible to get it again if your immune system is weak.  I had shingles 37 years ago & it never came back.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 3, 2019)

win231 said:


> I think the Shingles virus stays in your system forever & it's possible to get it again if your immune system is weak.  I had shingles 37 years ago & it never came back.


My father had shingles, a fiery red rash on his abdomen that he said was excruciatingly painful.  I don't remember what shots I've had, except for a tetanus shot eons ago, and have no record of any other shots.   So, I don't know if I've ever had chickenpox (I don't think so, but not sure).
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Shingles* is caused by the varicella-zoster virus — the same virus that causes chickenpox. After you've had chickenpox, the virus lies inactive in nerve tissue near your spinal cord and brain. Years later, the virus may reactivate as *shingles*.


----------



## toffee (Nov 3, 2019)

marie only have it if you really need too -otherwise dont '


----------



## Mike (Nov 3, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I went the other day to get my shot. Better safe than sorry.


Good for you Marie, I never knew Rick, but I bet that he would
tell you to get it and don't worry..
Mike.


----------



## 911 (Nov 3, 2019)

win231 said:


> I think the Shingles virus stays in your system forever & it's possible to get it again if your immune system is weak.  I had shingles 37 years ago & it never came back.


So, a person may have continued flare-ups or breakouts. We had a young Trooper who was maybe 22-24 y/o and he came to work one morning as I was already done with my shift and in the locker room changing out of my uniform when the young man asked me if I would have any idea what the rash was on his chest and stomach. I asked him if he gets poison and he said that he didn’t.

A few days later, I saw him again and it looked terrible. It appeared to be getting like small boils on it. I called another older Trooper over and told him to check this out. He said right away to the young Trooper that he better either get to his doctor’s office or the E-room. He told him that he had the Shingles and he did. It really got nasty looking. He was probably off work for about 2 weeks and even when he returned, he still had pain.


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2019)

911 said:


> So, a person may have continued flare-ups or breakouts. We had a young Trooper who was maybe 22-24 y/o and he cane to work on morning as I was already done with my shift and in the locker room changing out of my uniform when the young man asked me if I would gave any idea what the rash was in his chest and stomach. I asked him if he gets poison and he said that he didn’t.
> 
> A few days later, I saw him again and it looked terrible. It appeared to be getting like small boils on it. I called another older Trooper over and told him to check this out. He said right away to the young Trooper that he better either get to his doctor’s office or the E-room. He told him that he had the Shingles and he did. It really got nasty looking. He was probably off work for about 2 weeks and even when he returned, he still had pain.


Yes, shingles is painful because it attacks nerve endings.  There is no cure for it.  After the shingles vaccine was available for a few years, we started seeing that common commercial:  "If you got shingles after getting the shingles shot, call this attorney."


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

On Friday night's show, Bill Maher was discussing vaccines in general, and mentioned how ineffective flu shots are. He said their effectiveness varies very much from year to year, as the virus keeps mutating. One year recently, it was only about 10% effective!  I think last year it was 49%, which is better than nothing, but not anything to cheer about either. Not sure whether I want to bother getting one this year or not.


----------



## win231 (Nov 3, 2019)

Sunny said:


> On Friday night's show, Bill Maher was discussing vaccines in general, and mentioned how ineffective flu shots are. He said their effectiveness varies very much from year to year, as the virus keeps mutating. One year recently, it was only about 10% effective!  I think last year it was 49%, which is better than nothing, but not anything to cheer about either. Not sure whether I want to bother getting one this year or not.


They can say the flu shot is 10% or 49% effective.  There is no way to arrive at those numbers with any accuracy.  How would they know who has the flu; knock on doors?  Most people who do actually have the flu don't need to see a doctor.  And how would they keep track of everyone who had a flu shot & then got (or didn't get) the flu?


----------



## Olivia (Nov 3, 2019)

win231 said:


> They can say the flu shot is 10% or 49% effective.  There is no way to arrive at those numbers with any accuracy.  How would they know who has the flu; knock on doors?  Most people who do actually have the flu don't need to see a doctor.  And how would they keep track of everyone who had a flu shot & then got (or didn't get) the flu?



Exactly! Anyway, the day I make medical decisions based on what I read from posters on a forum on the internet, is the day I turn myself in to getting my judgment and brain examined.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 3, 2019)

win231 said:


> Another update:  He was sent home today.  His doctor said "likely pneumonia."  Well, people usually get pneumonia when they're already sick with something else.  Besides the flu shot, he also had a pneumonia shot a week ago.



The pneumonia shot is only good against bacterial pneumonia.  There are, as I understand it, several strains of viral pneumonia, for which there are no vaccines.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 3, 2019)

win231 said:


> They can say the flu shot is 10% or 49% effective.  There is no way to arrive at those numbers with any accuracy.  How would they know who has the flu; knock on doors?  Most people who do actually have the flu don't need to see a doctor.  And how would they keep track of everyone who had a flu shot & then got (or didn't get) the flu?



They are talking about actual influenza, NOT the crud that goes around that everybody calls the flu, which is not really influenza at all.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 9, 2019)

Got my senior shot today. Since I have late effects CVA I need all the protection I can get. PCP agrees that the shot may not be for every body but is right for me.  Neuro doctor and kidney doctor agree also. So I had a regular visit today and asked for the shot.  He had a laugh when I asked for the senior one.  He said I would get one anyway.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2019)

> How would they know who has the flu; knock on doors?  Most people who do actually have the flu don't need to see a doctor.  And how would they keep track of everyone who had a flu shot & then got (or didn't get) the flu?



Not sure how they arrive at medical statistics, win, but I'm pretty sure it's not by knocking on doors. They probably have a formula where they do a survey of people who said they got the flu shot and got the flu anyway, and figure out what the percentage is. Or maybe the doctors submit reports on the number of patients who got the flu anyway.

So if the number of people in that town who got the flu that year was, say, 1000 people, and of those, 500 of them received the flu shot, the shot would be 50% effective (in that town).  Then, they probably do a combined study of millions of people all over the country, to get an approximate figure for effectiveness.

Of course, this would involve giving the flu shot credit for those people who didn't get the flu. Maybe they didn't get it for other reasons having nothing to do with the shot:  good immune system, lots of hand washing, not mingling with too many other people, etc.  It's a very inexact science.


----------

